# Kim Mitchell Q107 Guitar Lessons



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

I've been checking out the Q107 site weekly for the Kim Mitchell guitar lessons he was giving, very imformative. But for the past few weeks there hasn't been anything new, whats up? Is Kimbo on tour with his new album?


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

had to wait until after work yesterday to respond....he was on the radio "live" last night.....I think he was off for a week recently, and he does do the odd gig......perhaps he does it whenever he feels like it.
cheers
Gerry


----------



## jv100k (Feb 29, 2008)

On the subject of Mr.Mitchell my wife drives during his show and commented on how sick she was of hearing soo much of his old MW and solo music on the Q.
I love MW and not so much his solo stuff ,it makes my teeth hurt.Is it just us ?


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

You can see kim's tour dates here.

www.kimmitchell.ca


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Ha...I have Q set on my truck radio, and in my shop for the weekends.
in the am I have it almost off because I can't stand the morning talk nonsense/Bs...just not funny, and seldom interesting....i look forward to Kim's show and my short drive home and of course p-sunday.
cheers
Gerry


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've always found something to like about his music but have always found his attitude toward music to be most refreshing. He alsways seems to be so humble and appreciative of any recognition and seems to understand that music is just music and ya' gotta be able to laugh at yourself.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i listen to kim at work every day- he was off for a week, either last week or the one before- usually it means hes playing someplace. he is pretty generic, but ive always liked the guy. the kinda guy whod forgive you for dumping a pitcher of beer on him:smile:


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

It seems that a month ago he gave his 20th on line lesson


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

You want to know where he got that idea? Years ago I caught him backstage in Sudbury to get my strat signed and suggested he publish a tab book and guess what ,a year later it showed up in a local guitar shop. Now, a year or two ago Kim had a site with a forum just like this one. I suggested to him that he tape, a la you-tube, lessons for his guitar playing fans, kind of a lick a week, and the rest is history. That's where he got the idea for his public lessons. :smilie_flagge17:


----------

